# VOTE for the Best Halloween Costume



## 7Ponies (May 21, 2009)

I cast my vote as follows:

1st place, Gypsy the Witch
2nd place, Spider with the Spider!
3rd place, Sandie the Christmas Tree


----------



## APHA MOMMA (Jul 10, 2009)

Hmm... they are all so adorable but here is mine.

1st--Sandie the Christmas Tree
2nd--Gypsie the Witch
3rd--Sonador the Flaming Horse


Good luck to everyone!!


----------



## omgpink (Aug 16, 2008)

1st place: Gypsy the Witch
2nd place: Spider with the Spider!
3rd place: Sandie the Christmas Tree


----------



## reveriesgirly (Aug 17, 2009)

1st - sandie 
2nd - spider 
3rd- misty


----------



## ChevyPrincess (Aug 27, 2009)

Aw! Everyone's picture is there but Bo's... Oh well, here are my votes:

1st place: Gypsie
2nd place: Sandie
#rd place: apc1196


----------



## VanillaBean (Oct 19, 2008)

1st- spider
2nd-dakota the knight
3rd- Gypsiee


----------



## welovechinga (Jul 20, 2009)

1~ Gypsie
2~Sandie
3~Sonador the Flaming Horse


----------



## WelcomeStranger28 (Oct 21, 2009)

Sandie
Gypsy
Sandor!!
but if i could i would pick them all!!!


----------



## Crimsonhorse01 (Sep 8, 2009)

1st Gypsie
2nd Sandie
3rd Spider


----------



## Daffodil (Nov 3, 2009)

i like the xmas tree, but they're all super cute


----------



## jody111 (May 14, 2008)

1 Gypsy
2 Sonador
3 Sandie


----------



## 7Ponies (May 21, 2009)

CONTEST IS OVER.

The First Place winner is GYSPY the WITCH!! Congrats!!!

2nd place went to Sandie the Christmas Tree.

3rd place went to Spider.

Thank you to ALL who participated. Great costumes everyone!

Gypsy the Witch will receive the Prize.. I will PM you for your snail mail address in a few minutes.


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

YAY second place, thanks everyone!!


----------



## thunderhooves (Aug 9, 2009)

tie betwen sandie and gypsy!


----------

